# The "Autumn 2008" fog flights flame



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi, I'm back, it's about that time of year when I complain yet again about thick people who have their front fog lights on when it's not foggy!

Men, if you do this, you are a cock.
Women, if you do this, you must be a doodah I suppose.

You don't have a rally car, you're just an idiot.

See you all again next year!

Scott.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Saw one this very morning 6AM rear fog on, when i overtook it their fronts were on too.

Don't have a problem with it to be honest. I wouldn't do it myself coz its a waste of battery.

Ive never been dazzled by oncoming fog lights. Don't have a problem with LED tails either. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What time of year :?: the dickheads up here in the northeast have there fog lights on all year round I have even seen 30/40 year old guys with fog lights on in the middle of a clear sunny ( hard to believe this year I know ) day :evil: wankers


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I use my front fogs along the main road to my village. The road markings and cat-eyes wore away years ago, and it's quite windy. With lots of oncoming traffic I can't use my full beam much, so every bit of extra light is a bonus.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> What time of year :?: the dickheads up here in the northeast have there fog lights on all year round I have even seen 30/40 year old guys with fog lights on in the middle of a clear sunny ( hard to believe this year I know ) day :evil: wankers


You live on Teesside its always smoggy :roll:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > What time of year :?: the dickheads up here in the northeast have there fog lights on all year round I have even seen 30/40 year old guys with fog lights on in the middle of a clear sunny ( hard to believe this year I know ) day :evil: wankers
> ...


what about the FOG ON THE TYNE that comes from city hall :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

What gets me its against the law and Bloody dangerous,how many times have you either been blinded by them or you brake as you think the car in front is braking.

Isn't it about time the old bill start doing something about this, instead of all the speed cameras

Paul


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Dash said:


> I use my front fogs along the main road to my village. The road markings and cat-eyes wore away years ago, and it's quite windy. With lots of oncoming traffic I can't use my full beam much, so every bit of extra light is a bonus.


Maybe you need your eyes testing. I think the only time I've ever needed front fogs on is at night when it's foggy (funnily enough!!)

My Passat doesn't even have them, my eyesight is not perfect, and I don't need them.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

It's a positive "Yeah I'm a cock" moment but "Hey, look at my balls"...

I can't stand the muppets that try to burn out my retinas with their high intensity rear lights either...

Yes I can see you twazzock! I'm up your arse, now fuck off to the plebs lane or better still get the fucking bus! :lol: :lol:

Bleedin' window lickers.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dash said:


> I use my front fogs along the main road to my village. The road markings and cat-eyes wore away years ago, and it's quite windy. With lots of oncoming traffic I can't use my full beam much, so every bit of extra light is a bonus.


Oh, you're my favourite. Can I have your address and photograph please?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

scott28tt said:


> Maybe you need your eyes testing. I think the only time I've ever needed front fogs on is at night when it's foggy (funnily enough!!)
> 
> My Passat doesn't even have them, my eyesight is not perfect, and I don't need them.


Yeah, about the eyes - I think you might be on to something there. My night vision isn't so good these days. Really ought to get them checked out...



rustyintegrale said:


> Oh, you're my favourite. Can I have your address and photograph please?


Awww... its real dark, honest guvner. I don't tend to do it apart from really dark nights and when there is mud/leaves covering the edges of the road, but that extra spill helps light up in the few bad spots. It's so crap I've even taken the effort of writing to the council! Fat lot of use that did.

Aside from that, I think fogs on do make you look like a bit of a tit - but I can't say that fog lights (the ones that point down to highlight the curb) have ever caused me to squint. SUV's, now they are things that **** me off when it comes to lights.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't get me started on one of my pet hates. Too late :evil: . It's very rare that you need fog lights on - like when you can't see 100m - but when you can see right down the road what's the point? Also there's no point in using rear fogs when there's someone behind you - they can see you anyway duh!

People who drive with fogs on all the time - idiots!
People who put them on at the slightest haze when you can still see the horizon - fools!
People who put rear fogs on when you're right behind them - inconsiderate plonkers!
People who put them on in the rain - completely mad!
People in a red glowing slow crocodile of fog lit blind leading the blinded - The next pile up!

I found my front fogs actually made things worse in the last fog I was in - too much backscatter - my HID dips were much better on their own for seeing down the road. I'd recommend replacing old dim HID bulbs - they get very dim when old. And don't get blue ones or it's backscatter city
:roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

John-H said:


> Don't get me started on one of my pet hates. Too late :evil: . It's very rare that you need fog lights on - like when you can't see 100m - but when you can see right down the road what's the point? Also there's no point in using rear fogs when there's someone behind you - they can see you anyway duh!
> 
> People who drive with fogs on all the time - idiots!
> People who put them on at the slightest haze when you can still see the horizon - fools!
> ...


You missed people who drive with just sidelights and fog 

Just as well my 'rally' car dosen't have fogs otherwise i might think i'm Ari Vatenen :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I get some terrible fog where I live, I can remember the first time I hit _really_ bad fog. Not sure if I switched to side-lights or not, I think I experimented with it. Couldn't do more than 10mph on a really long straight stretch of road. Just simply had no idea where the curb was. For that reason I've added fog-lights to my list of mandatory things in a car. Only need (as I said before though, I do occasionally use them elsewhere  ) them a few times a year, but they sure as hell help.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> ... You missed people who drive with just sidelights and fog


  Yes, what are they trying to achieve??? :? :roll:


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

Funnily enough its probably the people who have their fogs on at night,raining Etc.

who are the same ones who don't put them when its actually Foggy

Paul


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Dash said:


> ...and it's quite windy.


Ah, yes, of course. Wind-lights. Why hasn't anyone else ever thought of this vital safety feature? :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

No no... er.. damn English language. I can't believe wind and wind are spelt the same! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

haha this is gold!

I just hate SUVs full stop. Everything about them. I want them to explode - just not when they're near my car. It'd be typical if even in death, an SUV messed up the paint on a non-SUV. Thats just how considerate SUV drivers are. An SUV driver with their fogs on? What a suprise. Just remember, if you dont expect any better, you wont get angry!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Frined of mine's Mum drove everywhere with her fogs on as she had no idea they were switched on (apparently). She got pulled over once and said

"Well I've never actually switched them on, so they must have been on since I got the car"

I thought all fog lights were automatically switched off again when you took the key out.

It does fucking annoy me though. And while front ones are bad, they're nowhere near as bad as rear ones (for me anyway). They make it difficult to tell if the car in front is actually braking.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Couldn't believe how many people had them on last night


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Does anybody flash people with their fogs on?

Perhaps we should all make a habit of it. Get in on some of the other non-boyracer forums and get them doing it too. It could be a revolution I tell you!! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Dash said:


> Does anybody flash people with their fogs on?
> 
> Perhaps we should all make a habit of it. Get in on some of the other non-boyracer forums and get them doing it too. It could be a revolution I tell you!! [smiley=dude.gif]


I've flashed a few in my Escort by flashing on and off my front fogs (useless flashing fogs in the TT). Once or twice they've turned them off but if they are coming the other way then generally they've gone past before they've had time to react anyway. The same if you rear fog flash someone after overtaking them. Sometimes you see their front fogs going off and even a main beam flash from them to say thanks - obviously they didn't realise they were on. Occasionally however you get some prat who then puts his main beam on permanently at you :roll: and if they pass you later, they've still got their fog lights on! :evil:

I remember having a police car in front turn on a rear LED sign that said "FOG LIGHTS" - much to my embarrassment I realised mine were on by mistake! They are easy to turn on in the Escort being right next to the demist button. Much better design in the TT.

Perhaps we should get a rear lit up sign that says "FOG LIGHTS" to let people know - that might shock them into turning them off - but then you might get done for impersonating a police officer :lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Ahhh, the 2008 version of this thread is turning out much better than my attempts in previous years!!

All cars should have the same fog light controls as all VAG cars do, so that when you switch your headlights off that includes your fog lights.

What gets me is, all cars have an illuminated indicator on the dashboard display to show that your fog lights are on, so unless that display indicator is broken, people know.... they're just ignorant fuckers.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> Perhaps we should get a rear lit up sign that says "FOG LIGHTS" to let people know - that might shock them into turning them off


I was looking for something to put under the spoiler :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

They are all wankers of the highest order!

If theres nobody else around I put main beam on and only switch back to dipped if they turn them off - which is never.

I can only hope that they get pulled over and fined for it, but judging by how many drive with them on I dont think they are :x

Wish I still had my mk1 mini cooper with the 4 cibie 100 watt rally spots on the bonnet sometimes :twisted:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps we should get a rear lit up sign that says "FOG LIGHTS" to let people know - that might shock them into turning them off
> ...


Latest TT mod - take some pictures and we'll put it in absoluTTe as a How To!  - what an excellent idea Andrew!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Was blinded by another twit with the rear one on this evening.... So f'ing annoying and flashing them seems to have no effect

Is it just me or are 90% of the culprits driving some old shite motor?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

T3RBO said:


> Is it just me or are 90% of the culprits driving some old shite motor?


Ive found that, its the chav scum that think it makes their shitty cars look good :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's a cheap form of rally/race preparation for a car - they probably think all the light flashing indicates respect :roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

John-H said:


> It's a cheap form of rally/race preparation for a car - they probably think all the light flashing indicates respect :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## blue TiT (Jan 4, 2008)

The last time my m8 brought his peugot 307 round to my house he had his fogs on. It was it was a suuny day and was 3pm in the afternoon!! He called it flossing??? WTF

In my prevoius car, whenever there was fool with there fogs on i use to give them a quick blast from mine....










Chris


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

To add my bit...

Why do SUV (Range Rovers the Culprits mainly) think it is acceptable to Blind you from a distance with the old front fog lights then when you dont move full beam you... only makes me lift off a little more  As for the law against this, my local traffic officer does make the effort to stop them but she says for everyone you stop you get passed by at least 4 more while you are doing the paperwork (5 mins or so for a 30quid fine)

Technically DASH is right to use them if he feels that visability to seriously reduced, but then would also have to consider the front fog lamp rule (a) not to be used if causing dazzle or glare to other drivers... and being a totally considerate driver (as all TT drivers on here are :lol: ) I am sure he switches them off if there is on coming traffic...

Thanks to Yahoo Answers for making it easy to find the information below :lol: :lol: :lol:

Source(s):
The Highway Code
http://www.highwaycode.gov.uk/index.htm
94: You MUST NOT
use any lights in a way which would dazzle or cause discomfort to other road users
use front or rear fog lights unless visibility is seriously reduced. You MUST switch them off when visibility improves to avoid dazzling other road users.
Law RVLR reg 27

201: You MUST use headlights when visibility is seriously reduced, generally when you cannot see for more than 100 metres (328 feet). You may also use front or rear fog lights but you MUST switch them off when visibility improves (see Rule 211).
Law RVLR regs 25 & 27

The Law:
http://www.opsi.gov.uk/SI/si1989/Uksi_19...
The Road Vehicles Lighting Regulations 1989 provide
"Reg 27. No person shall use, or cause or permit to be used, on a road any vehicle on which any lamp, hazard warning signal device or warning beacon of a type specified in an item in column 2 of the Table below is used in a manner specified in that item in column 3:
Front fog lamp
(a) Used so as to cause undue dazzle or discomfort to other persons using the road.
(b) Used so as to be lit at any time other than in conditions of seriously reduced visibility.
(c) Used so as to be lit when a vehicle is parked.
Rear fog lamp
(a) Used so as to cause undue dazzle or discomfort to the driver of a following vehicle.
(b) Used so as to be lit at any time other than in conditions of seriously reduced visibility.
(c) Save in the case of an emergency vehicle, used so as to be lit when a vehicle is parked."


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Hows this for an idea.

If fog lights are meant to be used in thick fog (i mean pea soupers), then your speed would be generally lowish.

Probably less than 30-40mph 'ish.

How about making fog lights turn off automatically above this speed as the speed you are travelling at dictates that you can see far enough ahead to travel at that higher speed.

Result. No more fog lights especially on motorways at motorway speeds, where its easy to mistake a foglight for brake lights.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

tbh - that's a damn good idea

I was going to flash somebody who was lit up like Christmas the other day, but it was foggy. Visibility was down to about 3-5 miles I recon (was dark, couldn't be sure). But I figured it may be foggy up on the hills so I thought better of it.

No no, crystal clear up on the hills...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

CHADTT said:


> Hows this for an idea.
> 
> If fog lights are meant to be used in thick fog (i mean pea soupers), then your speed would be generally lowish.
> 
> ...


A very very good idea!!!  Another idea might be a timer that switched them off every few minutes too - you rarely need to keep them on for long in thick fog when there's traffic about - the person immediately behind you doesn't need them in their face! Ultimately, radar that could tell if there was traffic near behind, and switched them off accordingly would help.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Here's one for you...

On the M4 (17-16 towards swindon) Fog Lights on, Full Beam on... all because they had a headlight out. Get the fucking thing fixed you moron. though saying that getting the bulb changed would have probably doubled your fucking cars value


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's not so bad this year, but a couple of years ago it seemed like every other car had a bust head lamp. I can remember when I was much younger coming back from somewhere in my brother's scooby and the head lamp went. Everybody was out trying to change it before going any further. In the end my brother's fiancé had to do it as she was the only one with small enough hands.

Still, I can't imagine people going to that effort these days. My friend lost both his head lamps pretty quickly so decided to drive home with the full beam on - he said people weren't too pleased!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Just got back from a drive in some insane fog, to the point where even dipped beams were reflecting back. I'd say 10m of visibility. But when other cars tottled by I was stunned at the number who had fog lights, but were off! Nutters.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Great group on Facebook you should all join :roll:

*It's not fucking foggy so turn off your front fog lights you TWAT*


----------

